# Wishing to adopt anykind of pigeons



## rachidwestlife (Jun 17, 2008)

I am crazy about pigeons, I want to adopt any kind of pigeons,by the way, i livein Morocco, is there someone in Morocco wants to give birds for adoption?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I didn't find too many links to pigeon fanciers in Morocco, but did find this one: http://www.atlas-pigeons.com/en/index_en.html

You might want to contact this family and see if they can assist you or put you in touch with a fancier in your area.

Terry


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is a list of sites of pigeon fanciers in Marocco and their contact info.

http://www.pipa.be/links/link.php?id=Morocco

Myriam


----------



## rachidwestlife (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you so much my friends


----------

